# mini tub



## mitchrac1 (Dec 16, 2009)

can you guys tell me what is involved to modify the rear tubs to get 295 tires on 66


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have 275s on mine with 8" wheel just rolling the lip. with the proper offset i could get 295 on there easily. there is a ton of room. what size do you have now? i will try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the gang. By your name, I can already see trouble coming ....:lol:
Like said, with proper backspacing on the wheels, the 295 will fit.


----------



## mitchrac1 (Dec 16, 2009)

those pictures would be great. I am in the middle of a total restoration project the car had stock wheels. I probally will cut the rear down to get the deeper outside dish on the wheels


----------



## goat670 (Aug 10, 2008)

So what is the biggest tire you can put on 14" rally II 's ??? Anyone got some pics:?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't get big tires on a stock 14" rim. You want a 8" wide wheel with a 15" tire would be better, IMO. I run 15x8s with 295/50/15 in the back, had to slightly trim the inside of the fenderwells, but the look of the huge tires was worth it.


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

I know it's an old thread, but I just ordered a Quick Performance 9" based rear axle assembly and this has to do with wide tires under the rear quarters. 
I have a 70 Roadrunner. My wife's car that I am asking about here is a 65 GTO. It's a real GTO, and a Royal Bobcat Tribute car. We have a built out 421 TriPower in it. It already had some go faster work done to the 6777 heads (mild hand porting). I added Eagle H beam rods, RaceTech .035 over forged aluminum pistons with a slight dish for 10:1 CR. CompCams hydraulic roller cam and lifters, springs, locks, retainers, and stamped steel roller tipped rocker arms and lash caps. It was machined for Viton valve stem seals. Pertronix billet aluminum distributor w/Ignitor III control box and Flamethrower ignition coil. Billet steel double roller timing set. Running some kind of Muncie 4 speed. 
Anyway I got the 17" diameter 8" wide front, 9" wide rear Aluminum Rally II wheels. Same size and width on my Roadrunner with the stock suspension and leaf spring position, no inner quarters mods and I can run 315/35/17" Toyo Proxes TQ drag radials. I put 275/40/17" Toyo Proxes TQ drag radials on the rear wheels of the GTO. They don't rub at all, but there is no more room at all to the outside inner fenders, but there is 2" of space to the inside, so I ordered the 9" QP TWO inches narrower than stock 65. Since I know a 315/35 will fit the wheel, how big would you guess I can go with at least 1" more clearance than before? 
Thanks.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

avman said:


> I know it's an old thread, but I just ordered a Quick Performance 9" based rear axle assembly and this has to do with wide tires under the rear quarters.
> I have a 70 Roadrunner. My wife's car that I am asking about here is a 65 GTO. It's a real GTO, and a Royal Bobcat Tribute car. We have a built out 421 TriPower in it. It already had some go faster work done to the 6777 heads (mild hand porting). I added Eagle H beam rods, RaceTech .035 over forged aluminum pistons with a slight dish for 10:1 CR. CompCams hydraulic roller cam and lifters, springs, locks, retainers, and stamped steel roller tipped rocker arms and lash caps. It was machined for Viton valve stem seals. Pertronix billet aluminum distributor w/Ignitor III control box and Flamethrower ignition coil. Billet steel double roller timing set. Running some kind of Muncie 4 speed.
> Anyway I got the 17" diameter 8" wide front, 9" wide rear Aluminum Rally II wheels. Same size and width on my Roadrunner with the stock suspension and leaf spring position, no inner quarters mods and I can run 315/35/17" Toyo Proxes TQ drag radials. I put 275/40/17" Toyo Proxes TQ drag radials on the rear wheels of the GTO. They don't rub at all, but there is no more room at all to the outside inner fenders, but there is 2" of space to the inside, so I ordered the 9" QP TWO inches narrower than stock 65. Since I know a 315/35 will fit the wheel, how big would you guess I can go with at least 1" more clearance than before?
> Thanks.


What suspension and exhaust setup do you have? I am currently running 275/40/17 in the rear on a stock rear end and I think I'd have to do more than just get a narrower rear end to make a 315 work?

Do you need 315s for performance (lighting up 275s?) or just for looks ?


----------



## avman (Nov 25, 2011)

It is a totally stock suspension on the 65 GTO right now, with 2 1/2" exhaust with split tips exiting behind the rear tires to the sides.
You are running the same size tires. The 2" narrowed QP rear axle assembly is to make room where I can.
The original factory 8.2 rear end had a 3.3 Ring and Pinion and an OPEN differential. The 421 was smoking the tire at will. I blew the spider gears up last November, but we were planning to replace the rear axle assembly anyway.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

avman said:


> It is a totally stock suspension on the 65 GTO right now, with 2 1/2" exhaust with split tips exiting behind the rear tires to the sides.
> You are running the same size tires. The 2" narrowed QP rear axle assembly is to make room where I can.
> The original factory 8.2 rear end had a 3.3 Ring and Pinion and an OPEN differential. The 421 was smoking the tire at will. I blew the spider gears up last November, but we were planning to replace the rear axle assembly anyway.


You can smoke 275 at will ? Do mean launch and like 1st / 2 gear? Can you light up the tires in 3rd and 4th gear (just curious)?

What will the QP rear with limited slip cost ?


----------

